# Single Handed Spey?



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I think I'm going to try to learn this, based on how much time I spend with my flies up in a tree lol.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsPg45iNd_U[/nomedia] check it out.

Has anyone here tried this? If so, have you found a way to practice without standing in flowing water? I have some old line I could practice with that's already been lawn-casted, but the technique seems current dependent.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

you can use some modified casts in still water, the snake roll still works and the double spey will if you first throw the line down the bank. a single spey can be easially practiced in still water. the problem is not always the current is that you should be in the water, you need a few feet of water behind you to make it easier, not to say that you cant do some casts just sticking your rod through the trees.
there are two types of casts(in my head)
1 touch and go, the single spey, variations the snake rolls
2 anchor point casts, the double spey, variations the snap tee, poke, wambat casts
there are other variations of both
once you learn the single spey, the snake, and the double you have it down you just start mixing them, use a snake roll to change directions to set up for a snap tee.
this style of casting will totally change the way you fish, and make you better at it.

I know a-noutfitters in milford is working on some spey stuff, and they have teaching videos ect. check them out.

and I almost forgot, DONT try and learn this with a cheap or old line. it is much easier with a good long belly floating line. the better ones I have tried single handed casting with, rio gold(on most of my rods), sage high performance(on my steelhead rod), rio steelhead/salmon I havnt used SA steelhead salmon but it should work, and the SA gpx works well.
slow down, timing over power, and set your anchor point

and for my sadistic kicks, that river hes on...is just two hours from my house muahaha


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Welllll! This is a huge subjest! I have Spey casting for more than 2 1/2 years. I am using a Decho 4wt which is a total blast catching trouts and will using on steelies this weekend. You canb do it oin a single hander but finding the right fly line to do it is key. It can be expensive and a frustrating way of doing it this way. I would start with overlining with a DT line or try a Airflo 40+ line. I am using a 7wt 40+ on my Decho 4wt spey rod and it is casting machine as long as I stay within limit flies it able to casts. doesn't like heavier flies. There is a lot to it but its benefits are worth it weight in gold!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

In terms of when I asked about the non-in-water casting, I just mean can I practice it in my yard, or will it not work that way?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Although I dont really do much casting in yard as its not realistic and to do spey cast on any rod you need to water load the line to make effortless casting otherwise you be frustrated as heck.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

sorry about that, yes practicing spey in grass is harder than roll casting in grass


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I use a Belgian Cast with heavy shooting heads, usually single handed. But If I have a fighting but on the rod I will hold it with my other hand and do a two handed cast. I'm not sure if this is related to spey casting. I have a very limited knowledge of it. But it works well you just have to keep everything moving in one motion sideways backast, over hand foward cast then let it fly.
Janus


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

it sounds like the single spey, does the line just touch the water?
I would suggest, atleast for me adding a hual in the forward cast has added more power than using the fighting but until you get up into switch rods.

FD, a 4wt spey, thats a little weapon! I'm getting a 10ft 4 for trout and "accidental" steelhead, what is the decho, 11-12?


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Well yes and no. You need to roll cast and water haul to get a 30' leadcore head out of the water when airborn in front of me is when I do it. THe things are heavy and it makes it easier to control them. I only use them when I need too and it is not very often. attached to a thin running line you can easily cast 80'+ but it makes me feel like I am throwing a sinker rig on a spinning rod sometimes. In other words "dirty" ha!
Janus


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

i was wondering if it's possible to make this technique with floating mono-core WF5f fly line.

Any ideas?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

it works with all floating lines to some degree, and a 5wt has more than enough power. I dont think I have fished mono cores so I am not certain how they will change the outcome, what is the line model.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

It's orvis clearwater 5 weight, a la 30 bucks a spool lol.

I think it's mono core, it turns into junk in the cold haha, but i haven't cut it open to see what lurks inside.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the orvis lines tend to be a bit stiff, they like to coil in the cold(I like the tapers but the coiling keeps me from owning many). that line will spey, especially if its warmer out, just find where the end of the taper is(find the thin part) and dont try speying with any of that, learn with about 25-40ft of line out.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool, thanks 

I'll give it a shot come warm-season then


----------



## fisher (Feb 7, 2008)

Clayton; go to this link and start reading.

http://speypages.com/speyclave/

Everything you need to know is here.

It sounds like you should consider a scandi rig on a switch rod so you can single hand cast but also launch 100+' of line using two hands when you want to do that too.
I have a Loop rod that is a awesome, you might also consider a Reddington CPX. Since Sage bought the company a few years back the Reddington rod technology is outstanding. 

You need the surface tenstion of the water to laod your rod. Practicing ins grass will be very difficult. Still water is possible you just have to manipulate your line more. If you are doing it right, you only need about 3' behind you.


----------

